# Camper repair & maintenance



## blackwing (Jun 5, 2005)

For people touring ireland and need help this guy will fix your camper.Electrical & gas.Exterior & interior work.  He from the cork co. phone number is 0862369522 I HOPE IT IS A HELP.


----------



## janeyb (Nov 6, 2006)

Thats very handy to know. Thanks for the info.

Janeyb


----------

